# Cleaning Fermentation Bags



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 8, 2010)

How do most of you clean your fermentation bags?

I have just hosed off the bags - so they are free of pulp. Not sure if washing them - or just letting them soak in dishwater soap - or just spray them with k-meta solution and let air dry.


----------



## BobF (Jul 8, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> How do most of you clean your fermentation bags?
> 
> I have just hosed off the bags - so they are free of pulp. Not sure if washing them - or just letting them soak in dishwater soap - or just spray them with k-meta solution and let air dry.


 
I wash away chunks, squish them around in soapy (dawn) water, rinse 100X, air dry and spritz with sanitizer. Then store in a ziplok bag.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 8, 2010)

i was wondering this myself every time i stir and squish them blueberries. thanks for asking/answering while it was rolling around in my head.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2010)

I take the bag outside and use my hose to wask the pulp off the bag. Dry it and store it till neeeded again


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rinse out in stationary tub to get chunks off then warm soapy water, rinse well and kmeta prior to use.


----------



## HammerOne (Jul 9, 2010)

I throw them out. at $3.50 for 2 at the home depot it isn't worth the time,water an effort to clean them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> I take the bag outside and use my hose to wask the pulp off the bag. Dry it and store it till neeeded again



So you don't really wash it with soap then? Do you k-meta the bags before use?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 9, 2010)

I hose them off. Soak in oxy clean for a while. This helps remove most of the smell and some of the stains. I always spray them with sanitizer solution prior to using. I sterilize everything that touches my wine. I'm kinda picky!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 9, 2010)

Doing blackberries with mine really stained them up good. I would wash them with dawn dish soap, vigorously. Then after I had them as clean as I could get them, I would soak them in a bleach solution and they would be spotless white again.
Air dry them and then store them.
I have two that I have made close to 10 batches with.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2010)

I give them a solid rinse to get most out, wring the dang thing out, and toss it in the laundry. Comes out of the wash and dryer as good as new. I give it a shot of Kmeta before next use.


----------



## contactme_11 (Jul 10, 2010)

clean the chunks out and throw in the washing machine with some bleach.


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2010)

Rinse out the chunks and throw it into the washing machine and before I use them I dip them into the sanitizing bucket.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerOne said:


> I throw them out. at $3.50 for 2 at the home depot it isn't worth the time,water an effort to clean them.



i didn't know home depot had them...what section?


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Paint section .. ask for the 5 gallon paint strainers.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Tom said:


> Paint section .. ask for the 5 gallon paint strainers.



thanks tom, will check that out...wish we had a winemaking store in this area...i think the elkhart in store is the nearest one 2 me. thank goodness for online stores!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I give them a solid rinse to get most out, wring the dang thing out, and toss it in the laundry. Comes out of the wash and dryer as good as new. I give it a shot of Kmeta before next use.



Thats what I do.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies - i bought 2 of those and there are no cleaning instructions on them.

I figured you could wash them - but i wanted to make sure first.


----------

